# Our Country Music Chat



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2020)

Earlier today, Rascal Flatts announced that the tour that they do this year will be their farewell tour after being on the radio for the past 20 years now. Go here for the news clip and their tour dates.

Country music stars Rascal Flatts announce farewell tour after 20 years together

I was able to see them back in 2003 when they opened for Kenny Chesney during his Neyland Stadium show in Knoxville, TN. They were awesome. My most favorite song from them is “While You Loved Me”.

God bless you and the guys and Kenny always!!!

Holly

P.S. Am I the only person here who realizes that they never once were given a Grammy award? “Bless The Broken Road” was named Best Country Song, but that award never goes to the singer. The guys were able score four nominations in the Best Country Duo/Group Performance category, but currently that may be as far as their Grammy road has taken them. (shrugs)


----------



## the other mike (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 9, 2020)

^^^ Thank you.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 10, 2020)

There is a lot of insider info posted here- it has an open comment section too. The owner of the website is an excellent writer and a pretty fair hand at real journalism.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

I pray so hard that country singer Joe Diffie doesn't go anywhere anytime soon.









						Nineties Country Star Joe Diffie Tests Positive for Coronavirus
					

“I am under the care of medical professionals and currently receiving treatment,” says the “Pickup Man” singer




					www.rollingstone.com
				




God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Sadly his awesome Music City News award show performance of "The Ships That Don't Come In" isn't at You Tube right now and so here is the official video clip for the song instead.


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 28, 2020)

If this doesn't move you have your vital signs checked.









						A group of Nashville studio singers perform an epic cell phone choir
					

NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) -- Many people are working from home during the COVID-19 outbreak, but what if your job is as a studio background vocalist?




					www.wsmv.com


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

^^^ I wonder who the singers are exactly? When I buy the albums that I buy, I am always looking at who does what on each of them as far as producing, instrument playing, songwriting, and harmony singing goes.

God bless you and the singers and those in the back ground always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 29, 2020)

Country legend John Prine is hospitalized


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 29, 2020)

^^^ May a full and complete recovery take place for him and his wife.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 4, 2020)

According to this page *here*, the CMT Music Video Awards will take place on October 14th instead of June 3rd. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The Academy of Country Music awards were supposed to be tomorrow night. They will be sometime in the month of September.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 9, 2020)

I didn't think that I would ever see it again, but I found it!!!

Go here and start watching at the 1: 21: 16 mark of the clip for Joe's Music City News performance of "The Ships That Don't Come In".


God bless you and his family and the rest of his fans always!!!

Holly

P.S. I didn't think that Joe would ever give it up at the end, I *LOVE* the smile on his face while listening to the crowd go bonkers for him!!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 29, 2020)

Go *here* for the latest news concerning the Covid-19 matter. I have a foot in both fields which of course means that I understand both sides of the situation completely, but since a person can't sit on the fence forever, no rhyme intended there, I can't blame Chase and Chris for getting out there again when at the end of the day, what a person chooses to do with their lives is all up to them and only them and to me, if a person wants to spend the rest of their lives in a Petri dish, its their life, but what plenty of people obviously do not get is that not everyone is going to have the same frame of mind which in my opinion is a good thing because only so many people can fit in a Petri dish anyway.

God bless you and Chase and Chris always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 23, 2020)

Happy 49th birthday to the only Grammy award winning queen that there is, Alison Krauss.   

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)

P.S. May this new master piece of hers be the 28th Grammy award win for her.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2020)

Go *here* for something rather interesting concerning Garth Brooks and the CMA awards.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 1, 2020)

I just read that the Covid sickness has hit Garth Brooks's family. His daughter Allie has it, may she make a complete and total recovery.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 8, 2020)

Well, the latest in country music concerns newer country act Morgan Wallen. According to this write up here, his Saturday Night Live appearance will not be happening this weekend due to his recent public activity.

https://tasteofcountry.com/morgan-wa...tiktok-videos/

Out of what I’ve heard from him so far, his newest song named “Seven Summers Ago” is his best and I hope that it can at least be as successful as his previous release if not better, but I can’t help but wonder how this will affect his radio performance. Do keep in mind that back in May, he was charged with public intoxication and disorderly conduct which I am guessing is what brought an end to his #1 streak according to his list of songs here.

Morgan Wallen - Wikipedia

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. The charges against him were eventually dropped according to what was just now said on the Inside Edition show concerning this matter.


----------



## Gdjjr (Oct 9, 2020)

The best place for *objective* Country Music opinion









						Saving Country Music
					

January 4, 2023 Country Music Legends as a Deck of Cards 26 Comments For years I’ve been thinking that a cool way to present the legends of country music would be to illustrate the genre’s top artists through a deck of cards. Where to place what artist, what suit would be suited best for certain …




					www.savingcountrymusic.com


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 9, 2020)

According to this write up *here*, Lee Brice is the latest singer in country music to have the Covid sickness. 

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 10, 2020)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the Covid sickness.

God bless you and those who have been impacted the most always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone have favorite place to have dinner, hear live country music with a dance floor? All the ones where I grew up are long gone.  The Wagon Wheel was  one here that was popular. It hosted all the big country artist in the 50s 60s and 70s.  Andy Griffith used to do standup comedy and introduce the acts.  As a child I would be outside in the dark parking lot and listen to Marty Robbins ,Freddy Fender ,Mel Tillis, and others.


----------



## Blues Lifer (Nov 10, 2020)

I have no idea what has become of Country music today. I mean, I literally have no idea. 

Loved Country music back in the late 80's-early 90's. Tracy Lawrence, Alan J, Clint Black, Travis Tritt, Ricky Van Shelton, Vince Gill, etc etc etc. So many good ones, and the more depressing, the better. 

I'm like an Adam Sandler character. Stuck in music past and don't know any of the latest decades, lol.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 10, 2020)

^^^ To me, the most overlooked of the bands is Sawyer Brown.





God bless you and every member always!!!

Holly

P.S. For real though, after scoring the Best New Artist CMA award in 1985, the only other time that they scored anything else of that magnitude was their ACM Vocal Group of the Year award win in 1997 and sadly not all of the band members were there and neither was the lead singer's voice that day.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad to see Charley Pride get recognized for his  career  in country music. He was always one of my favorites as far back as my child hood. The CMA  awards were fun to watch.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 12, 2020)

^^^ To me, every tribute during last night's CMA award show should’ve been done the way that the Charlie Daniels tribute was done and that is with a medley of the biggest hits. The tributes to Mac Davis and Kenny Rogers were too sad. The Joe Diffie tribute couldn’t have been any more fun. I just wish that more of his songs had been acknowledged because in my opinion, “Pickup Man” isn’t even close to being his best song.

Zac Brown Band, in my opinion, should've been the act to sing "The Devil Went Down To Georgia". They couldn't have done a more awesome job on the song during the 2009 CMA award show.

Congrats to Eric Church on his first ever Entertainer of the Year award win! What he didn't hesitate to put out there up there on that stage couldn't have been better stated.

God bless you and him and the ZBB and the families of those that we lost this year always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Nov 12, 2020)

I did not Know Mac Davis wrote In The Ghetto and wrote it for Elvis.  He was gifted talent.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 13, 2020)

^^^ To me, that song along with "Don't Get Hooked On Me" and "Hard To Be Humble" should've been done as a medley. Darius could've had fun on that "Hard To Be Humble" song.   

I wonder if Johnny Lee is not able to sing anymore. To me, he should've been up there with Old Dominion since Charley Pride was up there with a newer act in country music.

God bless you and those who are still here of our music past and present always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Nov 18, 2020)

One of my favorite Tammy Wynette songs.  It would bring tears to the eyes on a nice girl I use to see.

(George Richey/Billy Sherrill/Tammy Wynette)
I'll need time,
To get you off my mind.
And I may sometimes bother you;
Try to be in touch with you.
Even ask too much of you from time to time.
Now and then,
Lord you know I'll need a friend.
'Til I get used to losing you,
Let me keep on using you.
'Til I can make it on my own.
I'll get by,
But no matter how I try,
There'll be times you know I'll call.
Chances are my tears will fall,
And I'll have no pride at all, from time to time.
But they say,
Oh, there'll be a brighter day.
But 'til then I'll lean on you,
That's all I mean to do.
'Til I can make it on my own.
Surely someday I'll look up and see the morning sun,
Without another lonely night behind me.
Then I'll know I'm over you and all my crying's done.
No more hurtin' memories can find me.
But 'til then,
Lord, you know I'm gonna need a friend.
'Til I get used to losing you,
Let me keep on using you.
'Til I can make it on my own.
'Til I can make it on my own.

Songwriters: Billy Sherrill, Tammy Wynette, George Richey
For non-commercial use only.
Data From: Musixmatch

Tammy Wynett songs.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 24, 2020)

The newest person to go forward is country legend Hal Ketchum.......I was only nine years old when his first song went to radio in 1991. I've loved him ever since "Small Town Saturday Night". I have too many favorites from him to name.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly 

P.S. 2020 can kiss my Holly hump!!!


----------



## lg325 (Dec 12, 2020)

Just heard Charley Pride passed away today. He was  one of my favorites  even as a child. His songs you can sing along with.


----------



## lg325 (Dec 12, 2020)

Country Music Legend Charley Pride Is Dead at 86 (msn.com)  here's a link to the story.    
He lived a long life and lived it his way ,playing'' his music''.  No matter what and didn't sell out to pop culture pressure.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 12, 2020)

I love to hear him sing this song. 


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. 2020 can kiss my Holly hump.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 17, 2020)

Go *here* for more news concerning the Covid matter.

God bless you and every impacted person who is still here always!!!

Holly


----------



## miketx (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 21, 2020)

Country music just lost another legend: K.T. Oslin









						BREAKING: Iconic Singer-Songwriter K.T. Oslin Passes - MusicRow.com
					

Triple Grammy-winner K.T. Oslin, a member of the Nashville Songwriters Hall of Fame, has died at age [...]




					musicrow.com
				




God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, her videos only made her songs even better.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 28, 2020)

Today would've been Joe Diffie's 62nd birthday. To me, he should still be here.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 2, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the touring matter in 2021.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 3, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Morgan Wallen...I hope that he enjoys all of this attention that he is getting, because there is always the chance that eventually people are going to be sick of hearing about him.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 3, 2021)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for the latest concerning Morgan Wallen...I hope that he enjoys all of this attention that he is getting, because there is always the chance that eventually people are going to be sick of hearing about him.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


I saw this at the TMZ website  NASCAR's *Hailie Deegan* -- a 19-year-old female driver who's a rising superstar in the sport -- was forced to apologize Sunday night after she used the r-word during a virtual race earlier in the day. - I had seen a reference to it in SpeedsportNews- 

people *are* retarded- I'll say it and I don't care who hears it-

I'm not a Morgan Wallen fan- never heard of him except articles about him on SavingCountryMusic, but people are retarded in his case as well- the woke?idiots have to have something to gripe about- they can't stand that someone has the right to say what they want and demand *better* - maybe looking in a mirror is a good place to start- 

I'm sick of the sanctimonious and self righteous, retards-


----------



## lg325 (Feb 3, 2021)

There the same type of people who complained about Jerry Falwell commenting on others behavior .


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 3, 2021)

I was just starting to like Morgan due to his newest song named *"Seven Summers Ago"*. Now it may be too late for him unless he has it in him to finally do what needs to be done instead of just saying what needs to be said.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If another album from him is later on out there, I can't help but wonder how well it will do especially if it ends up being self released now that he no longer has a recording contract with any music company. (Yep, the company that he was signed to has shown him where the door is.) The release of new music I believe is when he will know how many fans it is that he hasn't lost. I sure can't see him gaining any new ones, at least not right now anyway.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 11, 2021)

So Morgan Wallen recently shared a new video of himself concerning the recent headlines that he has made for himself. I pray that this newest wake up call of his is the last one that he’ll ever need. Getting on the road of sobriety is already a good step in the right direction and yes, nine days without a drink may not be much to write home about at the moment, but may the beat that he is currently playing only go on.   


God bless you and him and his family always!!!
Holly
P.S. This reminds me of what is said in my most favorite TV show: “Rome may have been built in a day, but it did take a month to secure it.”


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 13, 2021)

Go *here* to see who will be a part of tomorrow night's Grand Ole Opry TV special. 

God bless you always!!! 

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 16, 2021)

Go *here* for news concerning the ACM awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 17, 2021)

Happy 20th Grand Ole Opry anniversary to Brad Paisley!


Happy 47th birthday to 90s singer Bryan White.


God bless you and them always!!!

Holly

P.S. The following is my most favorite song from fellow 90's singer Mindy McCready who sadly went forward on this day in 2013.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 17, 2021)

Here is an interesting new clip concerning the current state of country music. 


I remember the lady singer who is talked to in the middle of the clip named Rissi Palmer who is an African American country singer. I am blown away over what she had to say concerning the way that things have gone for her when its time for her to go on stage. How can the security people not know that she is a singer for the gathering's entertainment? 

God bless you and Rissi always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 22, 2021)

Go *here* for a serious write up concerning a guy who started getting played on the radio in 2014. The following song was a top five hit for him in 2015.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 23, 2021)

Country legend Reba McEntire will be making another appearance on the show named Young Sheldon this Thursday night at 8 PM EST.

God bless you and Reba always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 23, 2021)

May this song become another big hit for LeAnn Rimes.   


God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)

P.S. LeAnn is also set to appear in an episode of the upcoming new Netflix series named Country Comfort which will begin on March 19th.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 25, 2021)

The nominations for the Academy of Country Music awards will be announced tomorrow.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 26, 2021)

Go *here* to see who has been nominated for this year's Academy Of Country Music awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 3, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest country music occurrence or should I say cancellation?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 15, 2021)

Congrats to Beyonce on her Grammy history making accomplishment. Do however keep in mind that she dethroned by just one win a lady who is only judged on her music because its the only thing that she puts out there on display. In other words, she keeps her negative opinions, certain politics, and her boobs to herself.

God bless you and both ladies always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison Krauss since 1994)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 23, 2021)

Please say a prayer for country legend B.J. Thomas. He is currently fighting stage four lung cancer. Go *here* for the news.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mortimer (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 1, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting piece of news that really isn't about country music, but it does concern Nashville. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 9, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning country legend Clint Black.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 12, 2021)

Go *here* to read about the latest person to be Covid-19 positive.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 13, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Morgan Wallen.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 15, 2021)

According to this write up *here*, Phillip Sweet of the Little Big Town act is the latest person in country music to be hit with the Covid sickness.

God bless you and him and the other members of the group always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 15, 2021)

According to this write up *here*, Lee Brice and Carly Pearce are the ACM Vocal Event of the Year winners.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 24, 2021)

Go *here* for news concerning Chris Janson. I thank the Lord for looking after him and his family.

God bless you and Chris and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 26, 2021)

Go *here* for news concerning an upcoming country music tribute to ZZ Top member Billy Gibbons.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 30, 2021)

Here is a new song from Trace Adkins.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 12, 2021)

Go *here* for a write up concerning one of the remaining American Idol contestants…if the guy truly still remains.

I am not a fan of American Idol, but to see such a headline, my two pennies on the matter can no longer have a place in my pocket. To me, if this Caleb Kennedy kid doesn’t have a racist rump, he needs to get up off his cockamamie keister and finish what’s already been started because its moments like this that a person will find out just how many fans it is that they truly have which is what leaves me with this question: can the kid still be voted for even though walking away has become his intention?

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 18, 2021)

Happy 45th birthday to Blake Shelton!


God bless you and him and Trace always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jun 19, 2021)

Why do people put rings in there nose?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 19, 2021)

^^^ To me, its not about there being a ring in there at all. Its about how its worn. To me, that woman may as well be wanting to look like a bull.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 3, 2021)

Here is a new song from Toby Keith.


God bless you and Toby always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 6, 2021)

Been a fan for over 20 years...


----------



## lg325 (Jul 7, 2021)

A favorite of mine by Willie Nelson


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 7, 2021)

A favorite of mine by Willie Nelson...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 8, 2021)

Happy 60th birthday to Toby Keith!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 9, 2021)

Happy 25th anniversary to LeAnn Rimes. It was on this day that her Blue album was released in 1996.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 14, 2021)

Say a prayer for Pistol Annie singer Ashley Monroe. Go *here* for the news. May her story only have a good and healthy ending once the dust has settled.

God bless you and Ashley always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 23, 2021)

Happy 50th birthday to Alison Krauss.   

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2021)

Happy 48th birthday to my most favorite living male singer, James Otto.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 3, 2021)

A country music star tipped me $1,000

thanks Jason Aldean!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 5, 2021)

^^^ Are you acknowledging what is addressed *here* or has another incident of the same nature taken place recently?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 6, 2021)

The newest person to go forward is country singer Razzy Bailey. He was 82 and right now the cause of his passing has not been shared. The only song from him that I know of is one that is on a various artist compilation that I've had in my family since the late 80s named Christmas Wishes. The name of the song is "Peace On Earth (A Song For All Seasons)".


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 6, 2021)

According to this write up *here*, after being fully vaccinated, Reba was still hit with the Covid sickness at one point.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks for the info on Razzy Baily I had no idea he was that old. Here's a performance  he did in my hometown.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 7, 2021)

^^^ I love his copy of that song! Several songs from the ZZ Top country music tribute album are awesome!

God bless you and Brad and everyone else from the album always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ringo (Aug 8, 2021)

The only country music star I went to see in concert was Patty Loveless. I love her songs.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 12, 2021)

The album that I have been waiting on is finally on its way! Go *here* for the awesome news concerning Alison Krauss and Robert Plant.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 12, 2021)

Go *here* for a new write up concerning Dwight Yoakam.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 16, 2021)

The Judds today have been named the newest members of the Country Music Hall Of Fame.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 18, 2021)

Because today was recently labeled Charlie Daniels Day, here is my most favorite of his videos. Why this one? One of most favorite singers happens to be a part of the collaboration and sadly just like Charlie, he was another one of the many that we had to let go of last year too, I miss Hal Ketchum so much!!! Thankfully the other singer in the video is still here with us, I love John Berry too.


God bless you and John always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Hal)


----------



## lg325 (Aug 20, 2021)

Just got the news . He passed away today.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 21, 2021)

^^^ Wow, I thought that he was already gone.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Aug 21, 2021)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Wow, I thought that he was already gone.
> 
> God bless you and his family always!!!
> 
> Holly


So did I . I seem to remember a post about it   a long time back. But maybe I am  mistaken. The notice popped up on my home page  as if it just happened.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 21, 2021)

^^^ So far it hasn't been said yet what went against him. I wonder what happened.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 26, 2021)

According to this write up *here*, Reba did not have the Covid sickness after all.

God bless you and Reba always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 31, 2021)

The newest singers in country music to be hit with the Covid sickness are David Lee Murphy and David Allan Coe, may they both make a full recovery!

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 31, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest on Eddie Montgomery of the Montgomery Gentry duo.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. On September 8th, it will be four years since Troy's helicopter accident.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Aug 31, 2021)

RIP to one of the greatest of country legends

Though it is sad to watch a bit. He still had it until the end


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 1, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning how things may go for country radio these days.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 1, 2021)

On October 8th, Josh Turner will release a Christmas album named King Sized Manger.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 2, 2021)

Go *here* for news and information concerning a disaster relief concert due to the recent storms.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 2, 2021)

The country music special that is on TV right now? Snore.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Nothing will ever touch the real stuff.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 2, 2021)

It is more a POP sound than a country sound.   Jimmie Allen is doing a good job. Luke Combs as well.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 3, 2021)

^^^ The first time that I heard Luke Combs sing, I thought that it was Craig Morgan.   

God bless you and both guys always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 3, 2021)

Go *here* for news concerning another disaster relief concert.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 3, 2021)

Go *here* for a sneak preview of the Christmas film that Reba will be in at the end of the year.

God bless you and Reba always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 5, 2021)

Go *here* for more concerning Reba's new film.

God bless you and the country legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 6, 2021)

Happy 63rd birthday to country comedian Jeff Foxworthy today!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 7, 2021)

I just read that the lady who was married to country legend Ronnie Milsap has gone forward. What makes the matter worse is that their boy was the first to go in early 2019. The following is a clip that shows all three of them in 2002 when Ronnie was given the Academy Of Country Music's Pioneer Award. I love how "What A Difference You've Made In My Life" is done for him. 


God bless you and Ronnie and any family that he still has always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 8, 2021)

According to this write up *here*, newer country singer Jimmie Allen will be a dancer on the next season of Dancing With The Stars.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 8, 2021)

Go *here* for a great new write up concerning Trace Adkins.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 9, 2021)

Go *here* to see who got nominated for this fall's CMA awards! A list of who has never gotten one before is underneath, but I have already spotted one person who should not be included there: Lee Brice.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Lee collected his first win last fall and it was for the Musical Event Of The Year award.


----------



## lg325 (Sep 9, 2021)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* to see who got nominated for this fall's CMA awards! A list of who has never gotten one before is underneath, but I have already spotted one person who should not be included there: Lee Brice.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> ...


The list of those not getting an award was a big surprise. I wonder what rules they go by to decide on who gets an award and who does not.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 9, 2021)

^^^ One person missing from the list of those who have never gotten a CMA award is the late great Joe Diffie.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly (one of his many fans)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 9, 2021)

According to this write up *here*, country legend T.G. Shephard is the newest singer to be hit with the Covid sickness.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 10, 2021)

Go *here* for a write up concerning a country music special that will take place on New Year's Eve.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 10, 2021)

Go *here* for an unexpected write up concerning a member of the Rascal Flatts act.

God bless you and all three members always!!!

Holly

P.S. Thank you, Lord, for keeping him here with us still.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Alan Jackson's oldest daughter.

God bless you and the Jackson family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 22, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Randy Travis.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ringo (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 29, 2021)

Go *here* for a rather sad write up concerning Alan Jackson.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wonder how often a cane has to be in his hand and if its ever had to be used during a concert?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 29, 2021)

According to this write up *here*, Zac Brown is the newest singer in country music to be hit with the Covid sickness.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

rip Ronnie and the gang.
their roots are from blues and country music no doubt......

Check out the 0ver-60's in the crowd.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 30, 2021)

Go *here* for another great new write up concerning Randy Travis. Can you believe that its been 35 years now since his first album which is also how long Dwight Yoakam has been on the radio.

God bless you and him and Randy always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 1, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Morgan Wallen.

God bless you and him and his camp always!!!

Holly

P.S. My guess is that he was only nominated so that his producers weren't punished for what they didn't have anything to do with.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 6, 2021)

Go *here* for a cool write up on who is the biggest country singer from each of the 50 states.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 6, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the CMA awards show.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 8, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting write up on the latest concerning Rodney Atkins.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 8, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Rascal Flatts.

God bless you and each member always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 14, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting write up on how things are going in country music these days.

God bless you always!!!

Holly 

P.S. What do I think of what is said? My only question is, what ends up being the bigger group of people, the new fans that singers score when sharing where ever it is that they choose to stand concerning certain issues, or the fans that they end up losing in the process?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 15, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Joe Don from the Rascal Flatts act.

God bless you and all three guy always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 17, 2021)

Happy 63rd birthday to country legend Alan Jackson!

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 18, 2021)

Go *here* to see who will be hosting the CMA awards show next month.

God bless you and the host always!!!

Holly


----------



## dblack (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 18, 2021)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Travis Tritt.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 20, 2021)

Go *here* to see Travis speak his mind concerning the concert vaccination requirement issue.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 22, 2021)

Another song from the sophomore Alison Krauss/Robert Plant album has been released.


God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)

P.S. Their album in its entirety will be released on November 19th.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 23, 2021)

Happy 65th birthday to country legend Dwight Yoakam!   


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a girl who has listened to him since day one in 1986 at the age of four)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 23, 2021)

Go *here* to see who will be singing at the CMA awards show next month.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ringo (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 23, 2021)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the legendary Olivia Newton John and her latest battle with cancer.

God bless you and Olivia always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 25, 2021)

Happy birthday to Sawyer Brown lead singer Mark Miller!   


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 26, 2021)

Go *here* for a good write up concerning Luke Bryan.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 28, 2021)

Happy 49th birthday to country singer Brad Paisley! This new song from him is awesome!


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Brad)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 29, 2021)

Go *here* for a clip concerning the new show named Monarch starring Trace Adkins and legendary actress Susan Sarandon.   

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)

P.S. It premieres on the FOX network January 30th.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy 57th birthday to country singer Darryl Worley.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 2, 2021)

Go *here* for news concerning a tour that legendary Lee Greenwood will be doing in 2022.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 10, 2021)

I just read that "Half Of My Hometown" was named the CMA Vocal Event Of The Year as well as the CMA Music Video Of The Year. The rest of the awards get handed out tonight on ABC at 8 PM EST.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 10, 2021)

Congrats to Luke Combs on his CMA Entertainer of the Year award win!   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 15, 2021)

Go *here* for a great new write up concerning Josh Turner.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 15, 2021)

Go *here* for information on who will be hitting the road next year.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 16, 2021)

Go *here* to see the line up for this year's CMA Country Christmas TV special which will be shown November 29th on ABC at 8 PM EST.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## dblack (Nov 16, 2021)

aww allison sad state of affairs - Google Search


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 5, 2021)

Country music has just lost two more legends:

Stonewall Jackson yesterday at the age of 89 of vascular dementia

Gary Scruggs at the age of 72 on December 1st (A cause of death has not yet been provided.)

God bless you and their families always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## lg325 (Dec 8, 2021)

the other mike said:


>


Great sound !  Thanks for posting this. Sounds like good ol classic country.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 12, 2021)

Go *here* for a new write up concerning Trace Adkins.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 15, 2021)

Go *here* for good news concerning Pistol Annies member Ashley Monroe.

God bless you and the cancer free singer always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 19, 2021)

Go *here* to see who the newest Grand Ole Opry member is going to be.   

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 28, 2021)

Happy 61st birthday to Diamond Rio lead singer Marty Roe!   

God bless you and him and everyone in his circle always!!!

Holly

P.S. Today also would've been the 63rd birthday of the late great Joe Diffie.....I still can't believe that he already has to be addressed in such a way, to me, he should still be here!!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 28, 2021)

To me, this is the best that I have ever heard Joe Diffie sing. His performance begins at the 0:40 second mark. To me, it couldn't have been better, he is missed so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. His smile at the end is like the cherry that completes his ice cream sundae.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2022)

Chet Atkins tribute ? 
MS from 2013 off album 'There's Hope'....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 3, 2022)

According to this write up *here*, the Grammy awards show may be delayed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 5, 2022)

Go *here* for highly disturbing news concerning late country legend Tom T. Hall.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If what's written there is all true, my only question is what in the world was that man thinking?


----------



## lg325 (Jan 5, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for highly disturbing news concerning late country legend Tom T. Hall.
> 
> God bless you and his family always!!!
> 
> ...


In the past, I have seen other stories about him that were not true. Some years back they said he died of a heart attack in Miami. Then we got the news of his real death  years afterward.  I would wait  before I believe this one.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 5, 2022)

^^^ Something tells me that this time, what's being said may be true since the cause of death was never said when his passing first happened last year. Why it wasn't shared sooner is the only question, but then again, who in their right mind would be quicker to share such news? His being gone is already sad enough.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Gretchen Wilson.

God bless you and the Redneck Woman always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, it is sad if what she said about the royalty money really is true.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 7, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Gretchen Wilson.
> 
> God bless you and the Redneck Woman always!!!
> 
> ...


According to a high 
school friend who is in the business, she told me years ago what Gretchen Wilson said about Royalties.
She was winding her career down and it's just then she getting some checks in.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 7, 2022)

^^^ I was lucky enough to see her within her first year on the radio in the fall of 2004 at a liquor free gathering in Maryville, TN. I was there for the headliner which was Diamond Rio. I couldn't have been happier with how traditional she was that night. I hope that her live show has not changed since then.

Her last top ten song was the title track of her second album named "All Jacked Up". It went to radio in 2005. Five more albums were later on put out there. The last one got released five years ago.

God bless you and Gretchen and Diamond Rio always!!!

Holly

P.S. Out of what I've heard from her, my favorite songs are "Politically Uncorrect", "California Girls", "One Of The Boys", "Don't Do Me No Good", "Work Hard, Play Harder", "I Got Your Country Right Here", "Still Rollin'", and "Rowdy".


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 10, 2022)

To me, this song from Toby Keith should've gone to radio in 1998. Why it never did, I have no idea.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. I don't know why some songs get videos made to go with them, but never once get sent to radio.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 10, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, this song from Toby Keith should've gone to radio in 1998. Why it never did, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> ...


*Thanks for posting this video. It is about all the rest of us. Should be shown to the elite and say this is us. Enjoy your wealth that we made for you.*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 10, 2022)

^^^ I miss the days when Toby was all over the radio.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 13, 2022)

I pray that Trace Adkins has himself a safe and awesome 60th birthday today!

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)

P.S. His new TV show named Monarch premieres January 30th on the FOX network.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 13, 2022)

Go *here* for an update on Trace's new show. 

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## lg325 (Jan 15, 2022)

*Maybe not well known but a gifted man who helped make others careers successful.          
Dallas Frazier, Country Songwriter Behind ‘Elvira,’ ‘Beneath Still Waters’ & More, Dies*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 15, 2022)

^^^ Another person who just went forward is the man named Ralph Emery of the Nashville Now TV show that was on the TNN Network back in the 80s and 90s.

God bless you and his family and the Frazier family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 16, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Sara Evans. I pray that things do not get any worse for her.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 16, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Sara Evans. Apparently, she filed for divorce this past August...I hate that this is happening to her again. What in the world went on this time?   

God bless you and Sara and her kids always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 17, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Sara Evans.

God bless you and Sara and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 18, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the new show that Trace Adkins is to be in.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 20, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning the Grammy awards and the CMT Music Video awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 25, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Jason Aldean.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 27, 2022)

Happy 54th birthday to Tracy Lawrence! I never get tired of hearing these two #1 songs of his.



God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 31, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Jay DeMarcus of the Rascal Flatts trio.

God bless you and him and Gary and Joe always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 1, 2022)

Go *here* for news concerning the CMT Music Video Awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 1, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Lady Antebellum.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 2, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Dolly Parton.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 3, 2022)

According to this write up *here*, Dolly Parton will be hosting this year's Academy Of Country Music awards show on March 7th.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 3, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Morgan Wallen.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy 60th birthday to country legend Clint Black.   


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, his "Still Holding On" collaboration should've been more than just a Grammy nomination. To me, it is flawless.


----------



## Mortimer (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Mortimer (Feb 9, 2022)

Stealing the young girls hearts, just like Jean and Roy....


----------



## Winco (Feb 9, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Happy 60th birthday to country legend Clint Black


I remember driving to the golf course in summer in Bakersfield CA, in '89-90 listening to this Great.

115 Degrees and he's talking rain.

LOVE IT.


----------



## Winco (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 9, 2022)

Happy 59th birthday to country legend Travis Tritt. This is one of my favorite videos from him.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 10, 2022)

Go *here* to see who was nominated for the Academy Of Country Music awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 11, 2022)

Right here is a new song from Ronnie of the Brooks and Dunn duo.


God bless you and him and Kix always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 17, 2022)

Happy 48th birthday to country singer Bryan White. The following is his last top five song that went to radio 25 years ago.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 18, 2022)

I still haven't forgotten about what happened on this day in 2001.


God bless you and Dale Earnhardt's family and Billy Ray always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 19, 2022)

According to this write up *here*, Trace Adkins will be singing the national anthem before tomorrow's Daytona 500 race.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)

P.S. I just pray that his new TV show named Monarch isn't shelved. It was supposed to have started on January 30th, but it eventually got delayed until the fall.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 20, 2022)

I love when good stuff is added to You Tube.   


God bless you and Trace always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)

P.S. I wish that Trace would write another book this year while waiting to see if another season of Monarch will be wanted. It has been 15 years now since the release of his first book named A Personal Stand. I'd love to know more about all that has happened with him since then, whatever is okay for the fans to be allowed in on of course.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 21, 2022)

Go *here* to read about the latest divorce in country music.

God bless you and everyone involved always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Feb 21, 2022)

*Some people have it good and just throw it away. I hope that the young girl and his wife's future are better and they fully heal from all of that mess.*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 22, 2022)

Go *here* to see who will be singing at the Academy Of Country Music awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 23, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Sam Hunt.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 23, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest status concerning Sam Hunt.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 1, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Brooks and Dunn.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## whoisit (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Mar 1, 2022)

This is more country than most of todays C&W,


----------



## whoisit (Mar 1, 2022)

I remember those days, had 3 in 2-1/2 years,


----------



## whoisit (Mar 1, 2022)

This woman gave us women to sing about,lol. 


Till ........


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 1, 2022)

whoisit said:


> This is more country than most of todays C&W,


To me, most of today's country isn't even country. Go *here* for eye widening news concerning one artist who can't be questioned.

God bless you and Tracy Lawrence always!!!

Holly

P.S. My only question is was the fleeing car being shot at or was Tracy the one who was being shot at since he was still there at the scene?


----------



## whoisit (Mar 2, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, most of today's country isn't even country. Go *here* for eye widening news concerning one artist who can't be questioned.
> 
> God bless you and Tracy Lawrence always!!!
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about that, sounds bad.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 4, 2022)

Go *here* for uplifting news concerning Ashley Monroe.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 8, 2022)

Last night was the first time that I did not tune in for the Academy Of Country Music awards show. I did just now read about it. Congrats to Morgan Wallen and Miranda Lambert on their big wins last night!   

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 14, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Martina McBride. 

One reason why I am acknowledging this news is because I have a question about it. What she recently did seems to be the current trend with singers because she isn't the first one to make such a move and what I am wanting to know is the actual meaning of it. Jason Aldean and Kenny Chesney were the earlier singers to sell what is in their catalog. When a singer does this, what happens exactly and why is it even done at all? Is it because music isn't purchased the way that it used to be bought anymore now that music can be scored online whether it is legal or illegal acquiring? Also because someone else now has the ownership of the material, can the stuff still be performed on TV and during the singer's concerts? Also, when the stuff is legally purchased, is it the new owner who now gets whatever money comes in?

God bless you and each singer always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 14, 2022)

Because I live in east TN which is where Dolly Parton was born, anything concerning her of course is acknowledged on the news here. Anyway, she was just now shown on the WVLT news station, and it was announced that she has dropped out of the running for the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame. She says that she didn't want votes for her to take away from the other nominees when she isn't even a rock and roll act to begin with.

God bless you and the legend and the other nominees always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Mar 14, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Because I live in east TN which is where Dolly Parton was born, anything concerning her of course is acknowledged on the news here. Anyway, she was just now shown on the WVLT news station, and it was announced that she has dropped out of the running for the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame. She says that she didn't want votes for her to take away from the other nominees when she isn't even a rock and roll act to begin with.
> 
> God bless you and the legend and the other nominees always!!!
> 
> Holly


She did write songs that ended up on the pop-rock charts.  But I understand here decision. She is a humble down to earth lady


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 15, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Garth and Trisha.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 16, 2022)

Go *here* to see who has been nominated for the CMT Music Video awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## whoisit (Mar 16, 2022)

I'll drink to that, I'm having my one drink every few months,lol. Jack and Coke.


----------



## whoisit (Mar 16, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Because I live in east TN which is where Dolly Parton was born, anything concerning her of course is acknowledged on the news here. Anyway, she was just now shown on the WVLT news station, and it was announced that she has dropped out of the running for the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame. She says that she didn't want votes for her to take away from the other nominees when she isn't even a rock and roll act to begin with.
> 
> God bless you and the legend and the other nominees always!!!
> 
> Holly



I like all kinds of music but usually prefer classic rock or pop. Some soul.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 17, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Dolly's Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame chances.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Mar 17, 2022)

one of my favorites


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 17, 2022)

lg325 said:


> one of my favorites


Great tune...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 18, 2022)

lg325 said:


> one of my favorites


I miss the days when he was all over the radio.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2022)

Space age country music…


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 18, 2022)

Great tune you ole coydawg you...
Thanks...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 20, 2022)

Go *here* to learn who has become the newest member of the Grand Ole Opry.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 21, 2022)

Go *here* for news concerning the late and legendary Kenny Rogers. Yesterday marked two years since the day that we had to let go of him.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 23, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Reba.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 24, 2022)

Go *here* to see who will be singing at the CMT Music Video awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 24, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning Lauren Alaina and Craig Morgan.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 27, 2022)

The newest person to go forward is country singer from the 1990s Jeff Carson. A heart attack is what took him and what's worse is his only being 58 years old. This song went all the way to #1 for him in 1995.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 28, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up on Reba and last night's Oscar awards.

God bless you and the legendary lady always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 28, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning LeAnn Rimes.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 29, 2022)

It has been two years now since we had to let go of this lovely Joe.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly (one of his many fans)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 31, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Eric Church. I just pray that he is prepared for whatever could happen with his fanbase.

God bless you and him and his past and present fanbase members always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 2, 2022)

Go *here* for an update concerning the situation with Eric Church.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, his cancellation/rescheduling should've been done as soon as possible if it had to happen at all instead of it being at pretty much the last minute. It most definitely would've saved more people from being ripped off where their traveling arrangements and motel room reservations are concerned.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 5, 2022)

Go *here* for news concerning the Grand Ole Opry.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 9, 2022)

Today would've been his 69th birthday. I miss him so much.




God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him when I was just nine years old)

P.S. That first song and video is now 30 years old.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 10, 2022)

Go *here* for a brand-new song from LeAnn Rimes.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## lg325 (Apr 10, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for a brand-new song from LeAnn Rimes.
> 
> God bless you and LeAnn always!!!
> 
> Holly (a day one fan of her)


Her voice is still great after all this time.  Great song.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 11, 2022)

^^^ According to what I read at her Twitter page, not only did she write the song, but it was written for her wedding day. Her 11-year anniversary to actor Eddie Cibrian is April 22nd.   

God bless you and LeAnn and her family always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 11, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning Faith Hill and Sam Elliot.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 12, 2022)

Happy 65th birthday to Vince Gill!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 12, 2022)

Go *here* for a great write up concerning country legend Tanya Tucker.   

God bless you and Miss T always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)

P.S. I wonder who will be taking part in her duets project.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 14, 2022)

Happy 90th birthday to Loretta Lynn!   

God bless you and the legend and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 15, 2022)

lg325 said:


>


Can you believe that it has been 50 years now since her copy of the song got put out there for us?   

God bless you and Miss T always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 15, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Lauren Alaina. She was just booted from the reality show that she has been taking part in these days.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 15, 2022)

Go *here* for some uplifting news concerning Alan Jackson's oldest daughter.

God bless you and the Jackson family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 16, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning singer/songwriter Eric Paslay.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 7, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Dolly Parton.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 11, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Naomi Judd.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 11, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Naomi Judd.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 12, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Kane Brown.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 12, 2022)

Go *here* for a chat that Ashley Judd did during the Good Morning America show today letting the world know what happened with Naomi.

God bless you and the Judd family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 16, 2022)

Go *here* for some good news concerning Reba.   

God bless you and the lady legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 17, 2022)

Go *here* to see who will be the next set of people to get put into the Country Music Fall Of Fame.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 18, 2022)

Happy 70th birthday to George Strait!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 18, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Trace Adkins.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 19, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning The Judds' tour.

God bless you and Wynonna and her new touring buddies always!!!

Holly


----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 21, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the Zac Brown Band.

God bless you and each member always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 27, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the NRA concert line up.

God bless you and the singers always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 30, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Wynonna Judd.

God bless you and her and her family always!!!

Holly

P.S. May the Lord help her and Ashley through this.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 3, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Alan Jackson.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 8, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Trace Adkins and his new TV show.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 10, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Sara Evans.

God bless you and her and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 12, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Toby Keith. Please say a prayer for him.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (one of his many fans)


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 12, 2022)

Country Music Star Toby Keith Reveals Cancer Diagnosis | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## lg325 (Jun 13, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for the latest concerning Sara Evans.
> 
> God bless you and her and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly


Goes to show do not be envious of those who have celebrity status or are in the high-income bracket because their lives go through the same bad things we all do.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 13, 2022)

^^^ Amen. Toby may have access to the best doctor a person could ask for, but even then. The list of people celebrity or not who couldn't be saved from a physical ailment is too long and depressing to share.

God bless you and Toby always!!!

Holly

P.S. What I would love to know is why Toby didn't say anything sooner about this, like not long after getting hit with the news himself. The extra support that he is now getting could've been on his plate a whole lot quicker. To me, what is good about the current picture is the fact that he is still here which is the point that I am trying to make. We could've found out about his health in the worst way that there is, but due to the Lord and I can't thank him enough for it, we did not. May Toby continue to fight with all that he still has in him!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 21, 2022)

Go *here* for some good news concerning Sara Evans.   

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 24, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Shania Twain. Back when she was all over the radio, I remember hearing it said once that her shows would go for as long as two and a half hours. To me, if that hasn't changed, perhaps it should if she wants to keep one of the things that she is known for: her voice which is how she got her important life lessons out there to us through her music.   

God bless you and Shania always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 29, 2022)

Go *here* for a rather sad piece of news concerning the late great Charlie Daniels.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 1, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Reba.   

God bless you and the lady legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 8, 2022)

Happy 61st birthday to Toby Keith!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. Continue to pray for him as his face off with stomach cancer rolls on.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 13, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the legendary Tanya Tucker.

God bless you and Miss T always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 15, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning new music from LeAnn Rimes.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 19, 2022)

Go *here* for news concerning next year's Academy Of Country Music awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 20, 2022)

Go *here* for another new write up concerning LeAnn Rimes.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 21, 2022)

Go *here* for the newest concerning Alan Jackson.   

God bless you and him and his growing family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 23, 2022)

I pray that Alison Krauss is having herself a safe and awesome 51st birthday.   

God bless you and the angel always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1994)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 25, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning the late great Keith Whitley.

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wonder how much is needed all together for the monument to be made?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 28, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up concerning Naomi Judd's suicide.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2022)

Happy birthday to Martina McBride and my personal favorite James Otto.   

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2022)

Go *here* for some good news concerning Jake Owen.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 29, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning LeAnn Rimes.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 1, 2022)

Go *here* to see who will be hosting this year's CMA awards show on Wednesday, November 9th.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 2, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning the will that was left behind by Naomi Judd.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 2, 2022)

Go *here* for a rather interesting write up concerning Jason Aldean.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 4, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up on Reba.

God bless you and legendary lady always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 4, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Lady Antebellum, may success be just around the corner where their newest challenge is concerned.

God bless you and each member always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 5, 2022)

Go *here* for good news concerning Vince Gill.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 6, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Naomi Judd's suicide.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 11, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Reba's upcoming acting roles.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 12, 2022)

Hey Holly my friend, have you ever heard any of John Schneiders songs by chance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 12, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for the latest concerning Shania Twain. Back when she was all over the radio, I remember hearing it said once that her shows would go for as long as two and a half hours. To me, if that hasn't changed, perhaps it should if she wants to keep one of the things that she is known for: her voice which is how she got her important life lessons out there to us through her music.
> 
> God bless you and Shania always!!!
> 
> Holly


Good points. I once saw Shania in her prime.It was one of my top five favorite concerts ever of all time.I hope she comes to my area again sometime soon.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 12, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey Holly my friend, have you ever heard any of John Schneiders songs by chance?


I love whenever I hear this song from John.


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 12, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I love whenever I hear this song from John.
> 
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> ...


You know I have never really listened to any of his songs before because I am a fan of his solely because of him being an ACTOR. I got to say though you have really good taste,   I just listened to it and he sounds really good.   I am going to have to check into his music sometime because I have really underrated him as a singer all these years and have not given him credit where credit is due.

I have met him a handful of times,he invites his fans of his films and tv shows to come down to his birthday party every year,he is a really nice guy,really funny.  ,thanks for sharing that video with me. Your going to make me a fan of him as a singer yet.

Off topic,you have ever watched his two most famous shows the dukes of hazzard or smallville by chance have you?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 12, 2022)

^^^ I will admit that I have never once watched an episode of either show all the way through, but I did see his episode of the show named Walker, Texas Ranger. He was a firefighter during that show. It is one of my favorite episodes.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 13, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Toby Keith.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ I will admit that I have never once watched an episode of either show all the way through, but I did see his episode of the show named Walker, Texas Ranger. He was a firefighter during that show. It is one of my favorite episodes.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


Yeah I heard about that.smallville is my favorite show of all time,you really should consider renting every episode from the first four seasons and watching them.i know you would enjoy them,thst is unless of course you have had any interest in the Superman myths at all,otherwise you should seriously consider taking thst advise of mine.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 15, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Reba's new acting role.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 16, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Billy Ray Cyrus.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 16, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Reba.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 17, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning the new TV show that Trace Adkins will star in named Monarch.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 18, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Tanya Tucker.   

God bless you and Miss T and her ever growing fanbase always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 22, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the lead singer of Rascal Flatts.

God bless you and him and the other two members always!!!

Holly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2022)

so Holly my kind friend,could you kindly list me the concerts you have been to and seen before live? thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2022)

JOSweetHeart  Shania twain is one of my favorite music stars but i dodnt see anything in here in that link on her.it must have been taken down.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 23, 2022)

^^^ Go *here* for her news and *here* for a clip of Trace Adkins sharing about his getting to work with late actress Anne Heche.

God bless you and him and Shania and Anne's family always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 23, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> so Holly my kind friend,could you kindly list me the concerts you have been to and seen before live? thanks.


I've seen Alan Jackson three times, Toby Keith three times, Kenny Chesney three times, Brad Paisley six times, Brooks and Dunn once, Gretchen Wilson once right after "Redneck Woman" had already left its mark on country music, Rascal Flatts once, Keith Urban, Trace Adkins ten times, Darry Worley twice, Diamond Rio four times, Sawyer Brown three times, Aaron Tippin four times, Alison Krauss four times, LeAnn Rimes three times, and Tanya Tucker three times. I've also seen Josh Turner twice and Travis Tritt once. I've seen Sammy Kershaw once, Lorrie Morgan once, Doug Stone twice, Lee Ann Womack twice, Billy Currington twice, Sara Evans once, Ricky Skaggs once, Ronnie McDowell twice, and Rodney Atkins once.

This may not be a complete listing. I will admit that I may have forgotten a person or two and I will also admit that not all of these were concert experiences, but yes, my path did cross with each and every person in one way or another.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly

P.S. I also got to see the late great Joe Diffie twice and the late great Hal Ketchum once. I also got to see my most favorite member of the Oak Ridge Boys who is the late Steve Sanders back when I was either eight or nine but sadly due to how young I still was at the time, I only remember one thing about the show now, and that is my hearing another member of the act say that they love getting to see the cats when they go to a zoo. The show taking place at the zoo in Cincinnati, Ohio is what led to their sharing such a tidbit.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 23, 2022)

Go *here* for more movie news concerning Trace Adkins. This Friday is when his new film is to be released.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Alan Jackson.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2022)

Happy 40th birthday to LeAnn Rimes and Happy 57th birthday to Shania Twain!

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of LeAnn)


----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2022)

I listen to country sometimes and I was wondering if anyone here knows who does that cover of the George Strait song Nobody in his right mind would have left her that they play on the radio all the time?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 29, 2022)

^^^ I don't know of any other recording of that song. I do know that there is a new song done by 2011 American Idol winner Scotty McCreery and the song from George does get a mention in the lyrics. Is this the song that you are running across on your radio?


God bless you and Scotty and George always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Aug 29, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ I don't know of any other recording of that song. I do know that there is a new song done by 2011 American Idol winner Scotty McCreery and the song from George does get a mention in the lyrics. Is this the song that you are running across on your radio?
> 
> 
> God bless you and Scotty and George always!!!
> ...


That's it for sure.
Thanks Holly 😊


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 30, 2022)

Go *here* for the 100 Greatest Country Albums according to Rolling Stone magazine. I couldn't be more pleased to see Tanya Tucker and Alison Krauss make the list at #42 and #79.   

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a fan of both for over 25 years now)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 2, 2022)

Go *here* for a good piece of news concerning the Zac Brown Band. It is always uplifting to learn about people in the public eye who won't hesitate to take charge where it is most needed.

God bless you and each member of the act always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 2, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Reba's new TV show.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 2, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I've seen Alan Jackson three times, Toby Keith three times, Kenny Chesney three times, Brad Paisley six times, Brooks and Dunn once, Gretchen Wilson once right after "Redneck Woman" had already left its mark on country music, Rascal Flatts once, Keith Urban, Trace Adkins ten times, Darry Worley twice, Diamond Rio four times, Sawyer Brown three times, Aaron Tippin four times, Alison Krauss four times, LeAnn Rimes three times, and Tanya Tucker three times. I've also seen Josh Turner twice and Travis Tritt once. I've seen Sammy Kershaw once, Lorrie Morgan once, Doug Stone twice, Lee Ann Womack twice, Billy Currington twice, Sara Evans once, Ricky Skaggs once, Ronnie McDowell twice, and Rodney Atkins once.
> 
> This may not be a complete listing. I will admit that I may have forgotten a person or two and I will also admit that not all of these were concert experiences, but yes, my path did cross with each and every person in one way or another.
> 
> ...


Holy jumping frog toads Batman you sure go to an awful,lot of concerts.six times for a musician and three and four other times for like four or five others,wow.the most I ever went fir one artist was three times fir billy Joel,all the others I only saw one except another one thst I saw twice,I can’t believe you have so much time on your hands my friend.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 3, 2022)

^^^ Most of those shows are from way back in the day. My last show was four years ago.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 4, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the new show starring Trace Adkins.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 7, 2022)

Go *here* to see who has been nominated for the CMA awards this year.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 7, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up concerning the TV show starring Trace Adkins.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 8, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Wynonna Judd's tour.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 9, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning the new show starring Trace Adkins.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 11, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning John Michael Montgomery.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 12, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning the new show that Trace Adkins is starring in.

God bless you and him and his fellow cast members always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 13, 2022)

According to this write up *here*, over five million people tuned into the new show with Trace Adkins named Monarch. 3.8 million watched the first airing and 1.5 million watched the encore. My only questions are what does that mean? In other words, are those numbers good or bad?

God bless you and Trace always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 15, 2022)

Did anyone here catch the Academy of Country Music special that was shown on the FOX network this past Tuesday night? To me, Shania Twain should've been up there singing her own material which also goes for Miranda Lambert too.

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 15, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Josh Turner.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest update on Toby Keith, may he kick that cancer of his right where it counts.

God bless you and Toby always!!!

Holly (one of his many fans)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 18, 2022)

This is Trace Adkins on the Opry Stage from just last night. I love what he had to say at the 4:58 mark which is one of the many things that I love about him. He doesn't hold anything back. If he has any questions about anything, he is just out with them.   


God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 20, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Reba.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 20, 2022)

Go *here* for information about the songs that are played during the Monarch TV show.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Sep 21, 2022)

20 country songs that will definitely make you cry *I love  the songs mentioned in this article  but they are not something  to listen to alone in the late night hours.  Sad  songs  are country music staple. Surprised  more songs by Reba Mc Intire were not on the list.*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 21, 2022)

^^^ The first Reba song that came to my mind is "For My Broken Heart" and then came the other one that she sang named "If I Had Only Known". Another song that I am surprised to not see on the list is "Go Rest High" from Vince Gill.

God bless you and him and Reba always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 22, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Reba's new TV role.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 22, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up concerning Wynonna Judd.

God bless you and all of the Judd family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 23, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up on Shania Twain.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 25, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning Wynonna Judd.

God bless you and the legend and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 26, 2022)

Go *here* for another write up concerning Trace Adkins and his new TV show named Monarch.

God bless you and Trace always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 28, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up on Jimmy Buffett, may he make a full recovery.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 29, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up on Alan Jackson.   

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 1, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up on Jason Aldean.

God bless you and him and the surviving victims of his Vegas concert shooting always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 4, 2022)

God bless you and Loretta's family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 6, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning LeAnn Rimes.   

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 9, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Wynonna Judd.

God bless you and the legendary lady and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 11, 2022)

I pray that Tanya Tucker had herself a safe and awesome 64th birthday yesterday.

God bless you and Miss T always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 12, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Blake Shelton.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 12, 2022)

Go *here* for a rather interesting write up concerning Alan Jackson.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 13, 2022)

Go *here* for Luke Bryan's statement concerning the death of American Idol contestant Willie Spence.

God bless you and him and the Willie's family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 13, 2022)

Go *here* to see who has been nominated for the American Music Awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 15, 2022)

Hey holly have you ever seen Carrie underwood? I am not crazy about her music as I am with pat benatar but she is a very pretty lady so I am going to go see her soon just fir thst main reason. I listened to her top twenty greatest hits and her music is decent so even though I’m not excited as I was fir pat,I’m sure I’ll still enjoy myself,as long as the music is decent thats all i ask and it is.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 15, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey holly have you ever seen Carrie underwood? I am not crazy about her music as I am with pat benatar but she is a very pretty lady so I am going to go see her soon just fir thst main reason. I listened to her top twenty greatest hits and her music is decent so even though I’m not excited as I was fir pat,I’m sure I’ll still enjoy myself,as long as the music is decent thats all i ask and it is.


No. I don't listen to just anyone.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 17, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning the Country Music Hall Of Fame.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 17, 2022)

Happy 64th birthday to Alan Jackson.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 19, 2022)

Go *here* for a new write up concerning Jana Kramer who gave us the song in 2015 named "I Got The Boy".

God bless you and Jana always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 21, 2022)

Go *here* for a new song from Tanya Tucker.

God bless you and my first ever favorite female singer always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


----------



## lg325 (Oct 21, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* for a new song from Tanya Tucker.
> 
> God bless you and my first ever favorite female singer always!!!
> 
> Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


Nice song. It's been awhile since I heard anything new from her she still  has that unique sound to her voice she had since she first started out.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 21, 2022)

Go *here* for another write up concerning Alan Jackson.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 22, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the Zac Brown Band. I pray that they have better success should they book any concerts later on in Canada.

God bless you and each member always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 23, 2022)

Happy 66th birthday to Dwight Yoakam.   

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly (one of his many fans)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 23, 2022)

Go here for the latest concerning Kenny Chesney. I am so happy for him.   









						Kenny Chesney's Alma Mater Awards Him An Honorary Doctorate: 'Felt So Great to Be Back'
					

Chesney graduated from East Tennessee State University with a degree in advertising in 1990.




					tasteofcountry.com
				




God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (one of his many fans)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 24, 2022)

Go *here* for news concerning George Strait.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 25, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Scotty McCreery.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 26, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Eric Church.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 27, 2022)

Go *here* for more concerning George Strait.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 28, 2022)

Happy 50th birthday to country singer Brad Paisley!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of him)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 28, 2022)

Go *here* for news concerning the next album from Shania Twain.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 31, 2022)

Go *here* for a rather interesting write up on Luke Bryan.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. At another forum that I drop in on still even though I was banned from it over a decade ago, several people over there have already labeled Luke as the scum of the earth. Why do I still go there? There is an area over there for country music news which is how I learned about Luke in the first place.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 1, 2022)

Go *here* to see who will be singing at the CMA awards.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 1, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Travis Tritt.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 3, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Reba McEntire.

God bless you and the legendary lady always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 5, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Jason Aldean.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 5, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Dolly Parton.

God bless you and the lady legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2022)

I really love this song but I'd rather see the band than what they show in the video


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 7, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning George Strait.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 8, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Toby Keith, may the man continue to fight with all that he still has in him.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (one of his many fans)

P.S. One question that I can't help but have is how much weight has he dropped?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 9, 2022)

Sadly, another legendary country person has gone forward: Jeff Cook of the Alabama band.

God bless you and the remaining members always!!!

Holly

P.S. He was 73.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 9, 2022)

Go *here* to see who were given the early CMA awards. The rest of them will be handed out tonight on ABC starting at 8PM EST. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 10, 2022)

To me, the hosts of next year's CMA awards should be Reba and her current boyfriend actor Rex Linn that is. They went together perfectly with their exchange during last night's show.   

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly

P.S. The Grammy award nominations will be announced on Tuesday November 15th.


----------



## DudleySmith (Nov 10, 2022)

Anybody here heard Miranda Lambert's new CD "Palomino"? Is it any good, or just one or two good ones and the rest suck?Only thing I have of hers is her with the Pistol Annies, and I liked them. Same style of stuff, or different?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 11, 2022)

Go *here* to see how things have been going for Toby Keith these days, may he kick the Cancer that he has right where it counts!

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. I can't help but wonder how much weight he has dropped.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 15, 2022)

Go *here* to see who was given Grammy award nominations.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 16, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Billy Ray Cyrus.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 23, 2022)

Awesome song... "do the lasso"... "can i get an yeehaw"...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 26, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up on Keith Urban.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 30, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Toby Keith.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 2, 2022)

Go *here* for an interesting write up concerning Jason Aldean's wife.

God bless you and the Aldean family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 3, 2022)

Go *here* for news concerning the Christmas film that Tanya Tucker is starring in.   

God bless you and Miss T always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 6, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Naomi Judd.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 7, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning LeAnn Rimes. I pray for a thorough recovery.

God bless you and LeAnn always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 8, 2022)

According to this write up *here* the FOX drama named Monarch has been cancelled after one eleven episode season. I pray that the cancellation doesn't get to country singer Trace Adkins who was one of the lead characters. He has already been to alcohol rehab twice.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 11, 2022)

Go *here* to check out Tim McGraw's recent rendition of the "Christmas Cookies" song that was done by George Strait.   

God bless you and George and Tim always!!!

Holly


----------



## lg325 (Dec 11, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Go *here* to check out Tim McGraw's recent rendition of the "Christmas Cookies" song that was done by George Strait.
> 
> God bless you and George and Tim always!!!
> 
> Holly


I always enjoy seeing celebs being themselves and just having fun. 👍 ☕


----------



## okfine (Dec 11, 2022)

I like Tracy Nelson...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 11, 2022)

lg325 said:


> I always enjoy seeing celebs being themselves and just having fun. 👍 ☕


Tim's first album was released 30 years ago. I wonder why a Christmas album hasn't come from him yet still. A song named "Christmas All Over The World" I believe is all that has been done by him so far.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 14, 2022)

Go *here* for a write up concerning Kelly Clarkson. Even though she isn't a full-fledged country singer, I thought that her current situation deserved some attention. My only question is has Kelly ever once met the lady who is stalking her and what is that woman hoping to get from Kelly these days if it is true that she has been stalking Kelly since 2009?

God bless you and Kelly always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 14, 2022)

Go *here* for the CBS New Year's Eve country music line up.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 15, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Jennifer Nettles of the Sugarland duo.

God bless you and her and Kristian always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 16, 2022)

Go *here* for good news concerning Alan Jackson.

God bless you and him and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 19, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Wynonna Judd and the tour dates that are on her schedule for next year.

God bless you and the Judd family always!!!

Holly


----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 19, 2022)

A very good country singer won The Voice this season. I saw the audition and thought he was great, but don't follow the show much any more.


He has a cover of a Conway Twitty song that is great, but I can't find it at the moment. Maybe this guy will break the Voice Curse and end up a big star.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 20, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Trace Adkins.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly (a day one fan of Trace)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 28, 2022)

Happy 62nd birthday to Diamond Rio lead singer Marty Roe.

God bless you and him and the other band members always!!!

Holly (one of their many fans)

P.S. Today would've been Joe Diffie's 64th birthday, a man who is still very much missed.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 29, 2022)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Shania Twain. I pray that a full recovery is still in her card deck.

God bless you and Shania always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 30, 2022)

Go *here* for a good piece of news concerning Dolly Parton.

God bless you and the lady legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 3, 2023)

Go *here* for the latest concerning Wynonna Judd. I pray that she truly is going at her own pace. One dead person can't preserve the beautiful and precious memory of another dead person.

God bless you and Wynonna and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 4, 2023)

Happy birthday to country singers Patty Loveless (66) and Deana Carter (57).

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mortimer (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Friday at 8:32 AM)

Go *here* for the latest concerning the legendary band named the Eagles which actually includes country legend Vince Gill these days.   

God bless you and him and the Eagles always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mortimer (Saturday at 2:33 AM)




----------



## Mortimer (Saturday at 2:47 AM)

I need a football ball though.... to complete my style i do in this video. I use a punching glove, but I need a football


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Yesterday at 4:11 PM)

Go *here* for some rather disturbing news concerning Joe Don Rooney of the Rascal Flatts trio.

God bless you and him and Gary and Jay always!!!

Holly


----------

